# 84 sentra 30,000 miles



## 4ruddy (Sep 19, 2011)

First timer here so take it easy! Yes you read the title right I have managed to fall upon a sentra with 30,000 miles. Its been sitting for awhile. Just got around to clean it up and start making this thing a good runner, but... yesterday when I was going to move it, it started to crank as usual but came to a stop. ended up with no power to anything at all no radio no dash lights no door chime. Checked the battery, ground and power from battery, seem to be fine to me. Throw a battery charger on it and we are back to having interior lights, dash lights, and a door chime that was chiming more rapidly. So i gave up yesterday. Today I hop in and I have full power again in the interior without the charger. try start with maybe a second of cranking. then nothing. 

Anyone got ideas? 
Thanks in advance like i said i am a newbie be nice!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds like you either have a bad battery or bad cable connections to it! If you are going to put this on the road, I would highly recommend replacing the timing belt due to age.


----------



## 4ruddy (Sep 19, 2011)

Well thanks. Ill give the battery cables another look. I know the battery is good. Besides its new. Plus I used another battery off my truck and had the same results. So hopefully a bad ground. You say change the timing belt, anything else that I should change out so I don't end up dead on the road? Its a great fun little car! When it was running the idle was a bit funky had to feather the throttle to keep it running but that was it. Again thanks for your help!


----------



## vtrwillie (Nov 2, 2009)

I would change all of your fluids as well. Like smj999 suggests things may have "dried out" while sitting around over the years.


----------



## 4ruddy (Sep 19, 2011)

Well turns out I ran another ground cable from the battery and made I nice solid connction to the frame and that worked like a charm. So thanks guys! Next project ill change the fluids and see if I can change that timing belt. Then who knows what's next. Maybe some new tires and rims. Thanks again guys!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You could have some stale fuel or dirt/varnish in the carb, so I'd run a couple of tanks of gas through and see how it runs. Generally I replace the front cam and crank seal, tensioner pulley and drive belts with the timing belt. The E16 engines were a pretty easy engine on which to do a timing belt. Stick with genuine Nissan or Bando drive belts, if possible as they tend to fit better and are less prone to noise than some aftermarket belts on the market. If original, I would do a tune-up using NGK wires and spark plugs and genuine Nissan cap and rotor, fuel and air filter. Keep an eye on the rear shock towers from inside the trunk; they were famous for rusting out. They were great little cars in their day... Good luck with her!


----------



## 4ruddy (Sep 19, 2011)

Well this is great to know. You guys are great! I know the gas was bad in it. so yeah I intend to run some gas tanks in it before I start digging into a carb rebuild. I did see the belts were all cracked pretty good so they will all get replaced. Plugs and wires too..? alright will do! air filter and fuel filter lol I just wanted to do the oil this weekend. My list just turned into a monster! Its great to know there is good, friendly, and smart people on here. This is my first nissan and I am in love and your talking to a die hard Mopar guy.


----------



## 4ruddy (Sep 19, 2011)

Ps If you can believe this or not. She does not have a spot of rust on her anywhere. But these Minnesota winters and roads.. Ill keep an eye on it!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You failed to mention whether it was a manual or auto tranny. If it's manual, make sure you use GL-4 spec (as opposed to GL-5) 75W90. GL-4 is getting to be hard to find, but it's still available if you search around. If it has an auto tranny, make sure you use genuine Nissan type "D" ATF, or an aftermarket ATF that is "recommended" for use in Dexron II applications. Valvoline MaxLife ATF, Castrol Multi-import ATF and Amsoil ATF are all acceptable. Dexron III/Mercon is not recommended as it has a thicker viscosity and can lead to valve sticking inside the valve body.


----------



## 4ruddy (Sep 19, 2011)

Also good to know! she is a stick. I am hoping to get good gas mileage out of her, I have a 12 second truck that's my daily driver and its killing my wallet at 90 bucks a week. You really know your stuff. You must have a old Nissan too?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I worked for Nissan for 16 years, starting in 1985 and leaving as a Certified Nissan Master Technician in 2003 (spent a couple of years driving a truck during that period). So, I was working on B11's back when they were still new! In fact, I have an '86 Sentra 2 dr. sitting in my front yard (bad trans). As far as gas mileage, I've heard claims of 35-38 MPG from these cars.


----------



## 4ruddy (Sep 19, 2011)

Wow well you got some years and miles over me! I was born 86 ha ha. I do appreciate your time. I am sure I will find myself in a snag so its nice to know I can get out of trouble with this web site around, but like you said these things are quite simple. I really hope to get a ton of miles out of her If I get 30 mpg that will probably make me crap ha ha.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

That shouldn't be a prob... It'a a light car with an economical engine.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

get some PICS !!! posted


----------



## 4ruddy (Sep 19, 2011)

It must have a certain amount of post count before you can post pictures. I'll try this...


----------



## 4ruddy (Sep 19, 2011)

Yep sorry lol


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

send pics to me I'll post them, PM me for e-mail address


----------



## 4ruddy (Sep 19, 2011)

Trying my flickr account now


----------



## 4ruddy (Sep 19, 2011)

last try


----------



## 4ruddy (Sep 19, 2011)

There she is lol


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Looks clean, what is that on the front bumper?


----------



## 4ruddy (Sep 19, 2011)

Block heater for those cold Minnesota days! A must for even new cars around here


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Not used to having someone else on this forum at the same time as me, LOL this section doesn't get much activity but we have our regulars that pop in once in a while.


----------



## 4ruddy (Sep 19, 2011)

Lol yeah I see its quite in here. I do most of my work from my DROID phone so I get an update from here and usually ill reply right away. Seems like everyone knows their stuff so that makes life easy when I got questions unlike your typical forum. Gotta fish through the bs to get answers.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

I come on here every once in a while and try to answer any questions I can, I'm not a pro mechanic or anything but I have owned Nissans since they were Datsuns, here's my list:

80 Datsun 310GX
87 Nissan Hardbody 4x4 king cab SE-V6 (bought brand new had it 14 years)
94 Infiniti Q45T (317HP!! beast with 4 doors and leather and rear steering, $55K car new we got it for $4500 about 5 years ago, traded it in on next truck on list)
2005 Nissan Titan 2wd (no longer have)
1994 Nissan Pathfinder Se 4x4 (current project bought it from co-worker needing an engine for $500, bought JDM engine and had it swapped in runs like new)

some pics:

310GX "rally car look"

















87 hardbody on 35" tires:










2005 Titan:










94 Infiniti Q45t:










94 pathfinder:


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Sorry for going off topic, just felt like posting pictures, LOL


----------



## 4ruddy (Sep 19, 2011)

all sweet cars that titan is pretty slick too! They are well feared and hated in the dodge ram world which I am used to. lol


----------



## 4ruddy (Sep 19, 2011)

My other addiction


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

NICE !! For a Dodge, JK LOL !!

here was my Dakota the day I took the tag off:










sold the new Michelin's and 16" whels I had on it to another dakota owner and he gave me his worn out michelin's on 15's, friend suggested I take a burnout video but only had a camera so we went out (wife and I) and took these, didn't even have tags on it!!





































rubber on body! LOL:


----------



## 4ruddy (Sep 19, 2011)

nice both wheels too! those dokotas could rip! plus they had an exhaust note that sounded so mean! When I go the track with my truck I spray the body with pam cooking spray, that burnt rubber just hoses off then lol


----------



## 4ruddy (Sep 19, 2011)

So when you guys buy parts for these nissans where do you have most luck? Napa auto zone orilleys?


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

If you don't need parts the same day I would suggest buying from Rockauto.com they also have 5% off discount codes that you can find here:

5% Discount Code for RockAuto - Automotive Social | DSLReports Forums (Page 4)

just go to the last page for the newest codes, once you purchase something they will start sending you e-mails with new codes, plus when you order you get a nice magnet with your order !! LOL

here is an example of the price difference between rock auto and my local auto parts store, advance auto parts on the same exact item,

1990 Nissan Sentra front brake rotor
brand and item number - Beck/Arnley Premium Brake Disc # 083-2241
rockauto - $ 24.79 with shipping to my location minus the 5% discount $ 34.59 delivered
Advance - $ 65.19 plus local tax (my location again for reference) - $69.75

even with shipping they are cheaper

the only parts you don't see a big difference on are one's that are inexpensive to begin with, great customer service too, I ordered some AC parts and they sent me one wrong item, I sent an e-mail and they responded back to just keep the wrong part and sent the right one out right away

If you need parts the same day go where ever is near you.


----------



## ChristianCMcKay (Jun 13, 2011)

As someone who has brought a car back from the dead that was running a lawnmower battery and a can of starting fluid, I will tell you every problem I have run into for the past few years.

First of all, driving or not, rubber gets dry and breaks down, but don't worry about that except for your timing belt just yet. The biggest problem was that my fuel tank absolutely rusted out. I had to get a whole new fuel tank for my car after going through literally 3 fuel pumps in a little over a year. Make sure this isn't happening to you. You'll be glad. After that, I'd check the coolant system and make sure that didn't rust as well. I've been flushing my coolant system for years now and it's still full of rust. After that, it sounds like the only things you really should worry about are vacuum hoses.


----------



## 4ruddy (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you good to know. Hopefully here soon before snow starts flying I am going to:

Change the belts: all I have is the alternator/ water pump belt (which is I believe 10x1018) and timing belt (Which I have not researched what size yet)
Fuel Filter
Air filter
Oil filter with fresh oil (Replace with 3 1/2 quarts W/ oil filter)
Coolant flush ( Replace with 50/50 mix 5 1/2 quarts)

Distributor cap, rotor, plugs, plug wires are all new.

So what am i missing? Do the capacities and belt sizes look right? Being that i am buying this stuff online I don't want to have to return anything being that's a pain. 

Suggestions are welcome!


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

How's this, all from Rockauto, Yes I like Beck/Arnley parts, LOL










Just have to put in your own zip code, some parts are cheap enough that I would just get them locally if you can such as the spark plugs,PCV valve, oil filter, I would definitely recommend staying with the NGK plugs and wires. Oil filter I prefer Nissan but I normally use Purolator Pure One filter


----------



## 4ruddy (Sep 19, 2011)

Nice I didn't think of the O2 sensor or pcv valve. This is perfect! Most of those prices cant be beat even with shipping.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

Some of those parts you could get cheaper if you by a different brand, I just selected what I would buy.


----------



## MHF-F150 (Dec 14, 2011)

Newbie here as well. And to the OP, your Sentra beat my Pulsar by 2yrs and 2K miles.

About a year ago, the wife and I inherited her grandmothers '86 Pulsar NX 3spd auto, which she purchased brand new, with 32K miles now (had 30K when we got her). This car is gutless, but has turned out to be a great DD over my truck. Get about 25mpg's city compared to the trucks 15.


----------



## 4ruddy (Sep 19, 2011)

Ha ha that's cool. I want mine to be a dd. But between holidays and my truck needing parts as well I have been at a stand still with the old girl. I hope I get 25mpg! Way better then my trucks 12


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I buy a lot from Rockauto.com and they do have great prices and wide selection, but you do have to watch out for the shipping prices as they send from multiple warehouses. Fortunately, when you add a part to your "cart" and look for more items, the parts that ship from the same warehouse will have a silhouette of the front of a truck by them (you can see a pic of them back in post #35 on the order screen example). Sometimes one part might be a couple of dollars cheaper but end up being more expensive if it ships from a different warehouse. I also find that sometimes I can get better prices from Advance Auto Parts if I order online with discount code "P20" (which gives you 20% of all items except for sale items, oil & filter combos, etc.), so it pays to shop and compare. The Advance site shows you what parts are in stock at your local store and gives you the option to pick it up there or have it sent to your house (free shipping on order over $75). But, if you do order parts with "P20" and also order one of their "specials," like the oil and filter combo, place a separate order for the oil and filter combo as they will not let you combine it with the 20% discount (it will "null" the discount).... Just a tip! Beck-Arnley is good stuff...I like NGK (Nissan OEM suppliers) for wires and plugs, Bando (Nissan OEM supplier) for belts...Moog, Dorman or TRW for steering & suspension componants, KYB (Nissan OEM supplier)for shocks and struts, Fel-pro for seals and gaskets, Akebono (Nissan OEM supplier) for brake pads...Gates for timing belts & components...and genuine Nissan for caps, rotors, distributors, starters and alternators.


----------

